# Tire Question



## texasgto (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if 275/40 R-17 will fit on the rear of an 05 GTO with stock wheels? Sure would help with the 60' times. Thanks


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Based on all the tire discussions I've read, you might be able to do it if the tire has a rounded shoulder design. That said, a lot a guys who have increased tire size have had to "roll their fenders" or roll the tabs from the sheet metal that extend into the wheel wells.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I've tried it with the stock wheels and it won't work. However, I've heard the there are some aftermaket wheels that will fit the GTO and will accomedate 275's. Check out some of the other treads on tires sizes, they may have some useful info.


----------

